# Lollipop lollipop, Oh lolli lolli lolli, Lollipop lollipop....



## Ichi (May 17, 2009)

No, this is not a Cordettes fan post.

I have been looking all over the interwebs for a guide or even a good explanation of how to lollipop your plants into flowering. I have seen little bits of info here and there but no single method. Have any of you ever heard of a guide or something?

If you feel the need tell me why you think lollipopping sucks, cool, but you better be able to tell me what and who's instructions you followed or the rules you played by otherwise you are just wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

very interested myself............


----------



## BakedinBC (May 17, 2009)

Could somone please explain lollipopping?


----------



## Ichi (May 17, 2009)

Lollipopping in theory is removing as much foliage as possible to focus growing energy on just the buds. Ideally you would get one giant fat cola.


----------



## Treeth (May 17, 2009)

I have understood it as trimming all the side branches that would otherwise be producing bud...

The idee' is to force the plant into focusing solely on the main top cola, as it is the only one left~

(There is no need to trim shade leaves, as these will drop on thier own when the plant no longer needs them)

This procedure is typically associated with cuttings that don't even have time to really veg out any significant side branches,
although it will try to do so,

and eliminating them allows you to plant in high densities, and if there is enough you can even call it SOG!

I do not know personally if this means a higher yield yet, however, as a personal grower I see no reason to produce the less desirable side buds, and would want the plant to be focusing on the cola that is receiving the most light anyways...

As artificial lighting does not penetrate well enough to significantly fatten the lower buds.

I think the logic is that the side buds steal the hard work of the top bud.

I don't want that.


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 18, 2009)

Lollipopping is the simple idea of reducing the plant to what is going to bud for any production. 

Basically if it's not essential for the grow, you get rid of it.

What exactly isn't essential for the grow you ask?

Well that's simple. You know those whispy buds that are good for rolling joints but your not doing anything else, yeah, well thats just a waste, get rid of those.

You are also going to remove those fan leaves as well. Fan leaves only generate growth for the bud they are supporting, so if your not growing bud there, don't grow a leaf either.

The basic principal is to remove excess material to allow maximum airflow, and light penetration.

So if your light isn't really hitting the bud, your just wasting energy, all that energy, can go into your top buds.

You can do it with just 1-4 main colas, or you can do it with an LST, SCROG, whatever it works great.

For more answers on lollipopping and another technique known as "flagging", see www.urbangrower.com, volume 35.

Happy Growing!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

^^hows your moonlight project going?


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ^^hows your moonlight project going?


Actually that won't be getting going until next month, in the process of moving so I had to scale back on experiments and focus more on supply. But I'll definitely keep everyone posted. Look for that bump....



...wait a minute....

..HEY!

...you little bastards smoking weed?!?!

..get over here.....


..let me hit that.


Sorry. I didn't mean to scare you.

^^^
Fucking lunatic.


----------



## Treeth (May 18, 2009)

Really?

I believe you on the fan leaf thing...

The metaphor I was accustomed to was the use as fan leaves as store houses for ready available nutrients, most famously nitrogen.

If a fan leave gets no light, will it always start to die?

Why not let the plant pull everything from it first?

I'm sure its not that much in actuality though...


----------



## Sure Shot (May 18, 2009)

I lollipop every time.
Here's an example of a girl that harvested near 1/2 lb


----------



## Bud Frosty (May 18, 2009)

*I have also heard the term 'Lollypopping' to describe the act of topping the main shute or multiple shutes to promote lower growth and 2 tops on each shute but, leaving the fan leaves intact.*


----------



## disposition84 (May 18, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *I have also heard the term 'Lollypopping' to describe the act of topping the main shute or multiple shutes to promote lower growth and 2 tops on each shute but, leaving the fan leaves intact.*


The whole reason they call it lollipopping is because of the large dense cola on top and the bare undergrowth, looking a lot like a lollipop. 

What you're referring to is topping or fimming.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> I lollipop every time.
> Here's an example of a girl that harvested near 1/2 lb


 
nice pics bro!!


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 18, 2009)

yes, lollipopping is perfect for sog setups, i dont think anyone hit on this yet, i can grow out5 plants vegg them for a while and procue a QP, if i do a sog-lollipop i can BUNCH them together, cut off the lower 1/4 of the plant that wont get any light, the bunched up plants will not block out other neighboring plants, and the side pranches wont compete with light and will let good air flow go through, this way, you will not vegg long at all, i prefer 16inch finished plants, about 10grams a plant i would need 10 of these lil fuckers to achieve what 4 or 5 vegged plants would, upside is little to no vegg time


----------



## bubblegumwidow (May 18, 2009)

_*this is a subject I have interest in. my last grow the plants were very branchy and I had plenty of little popcorn nugs that werent worth their weight. here are 2 pics of my largest girl (bubblegum from serious seeds) and as you can see she is quite brachy as well. I grow with a 250w HID and a few CFL's for supplemental light. I always trim the bottom quarter when they are still in veg to promote upper growth and good airflow but as they get taller that bottom quater turns up looking like a tenth instead. I am 2 weeks into flower now and wondering when is the deadline so to speak if I am considering removing more lower growth. without messing with the 8-9 week flower time that is. also I heard that leaving fan leaves on nodes were growth braches were cut wont do anything negative. just let them fall off if they stop doing their job I guess. what do you guys think?*_


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 18, 2009)

your plant is super stretchy, lower you light if you can, its very late in the game to chop of the bottom parts there, you would be cutting off the long side shoots, and right now they make up a large part of your plant, lollipoping is not a one time trimming, its maintaining it down there, Lollying is best for when you intend on flowering immediatly, like after a clone has rooted well or when a seedling is 8-10 inches, works best when you intend on having lots of small plants and having faster turn around, like i said if you got the clones to do it, you wont need to veg plants for months to get the same yield


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 19, 2009)

Treeth said:


> Really?
> 
> I believe you on the fan leaf thing...
> 
> ...


The argument for flagging is that the leaf really isn't providing any nutrient to the plant, in fact its using nutrients to be alive.

You can argue the buds use those nutrients, but they don't, they use the perfectly regulated feed system of man.

Remember, in nature, plants need to store nutrients because you never know if there will be more, but in the man made environment, they won't need that stored energy.

My opinion has always been that the bud only need the fan leaves to collect light energy, and that's why you only need fan leaves that correspond to a specific bud.

A lot of arguments are made for and against, but I say try it, the proof is in the pudding...


...but the puddings actually weed, which isn't as exciting once you've smoked the weed and realize there is no pudding.


----------



## tat2ue (May 19, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *I have also heard the term 'Lollypopping' to describe the act of topping the main shute or multiple shutes to promote lower growth and 2 tops on each shute but, leaving the fan leaves intact.*


this was my 1st attempt to lollypop


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 19, 2009)

wilsonCR, i have seen you on a few threads latley, i must say, your word is gold my friend...for the rest of you guys on the thread, listen to the man, it doesnt take much to see he knows his stuff +rep brother


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 19, 2009)

tat2ue, this is a Textbook example on sog/lollipopping, everyone should pay attetnion to how close the plant sites are, and look at how much light is getting through, its a forrest that you can actually see through, now i seen on seemorebuds an aquamist system that was not lollied, the guy wound up with mold issues...just perfect bro rep to you


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2009)

...................     .....................


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 19, 2009)

ive been in 12/12 for 1 week,, is it too late to do any branch chopping/??????////


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 19, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> wilsonCR, i have seen you on a few threads latley, i must say, your word is gold my friend...


Thank you, and thank rollitup.org. 



HERBAL ADDICT said:


> ive been in 12/12 for 1 week,, is it too late to do any branch chopping/??????////


Nope. Generally I remove what I don't think I'll need (what I know will be whispy buds or shoots) before I begin flowering.

When the plant has that first bud, you will notice that there are lower buds that already seem behind, so I pull those too.

At about 4 weeks I do my last bit of pruning and pull the buds that are now very visibly behind.


----------



## Ichi (May 19, 2009)

Its great to have all of these people who have tried and successfully lollipopped. RAD! 

So what would be the ideal method for lollipopping the plants? Is it as basic as removing the bottom 1/3 of growth and trimming that thing up?

Are there any dangers that people might run into? For example, I have heard that trimming more than 1/3 of the foliage could cause some serious shock. I have never trimmed, so my plants have always looked like crotch from a 70's porn. I just don't want to kill the little guys. BONG!


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 19, 2009)

yes, foliage, meaning if you prune a little at the top some at the middle, but clean the bottom 3rd, till you see stick , any small shoots or fan leaves, down there the fan leaves are the first to fall off anyway


----------



## morrisgreenberg (May 19, 2009)

you see FDD's pix? see the sticks at the bottom, prime example


----------



## Ichi (May 19, 2009)

I guess I am just looking for possible problems or common mistakes that people make or have made with the process. I get the "do's" I want some "don't's"...lol..


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

Here are some of my lollipops...

I lollipop by pruning the lower third of the stem and anything else that grows more than 1"...

There are no branches .. lol...


----------



## (Butters) (May 19, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> this was my 1st attempt to lollypop


What are those plants in? Is that a hydro set up? Well done!


----------



## murtymaker (May 19, 2009)

how much are these lollipops yielding though? They don't look to be 1oz plants when harvested... I thought the average rule for an sog setup was to get 1oz per plant.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 19, 2009)

murtymaker said:


> how much are these lollipops yielding though? They don't look to be 1oz plants when harvested... I thought the average rule for an sog setup was to get 1oz per plant.


 
IM not really sure what to tell ya about anyone else, but what I can tell you is that I lollypop, fim, lst. Get 3 - 4 oz per plant (dried/cure) Let this pic(s) speak for itself

BEFORE:






AFTER:






AND A WHILE AFTER THAT:


----------



## pigpen (May 19, 2009)

I am about to start my first SOG GROW. I have 2000 watts and a 4x6 tabble I have a dutch BB mother that I am growing out to take 70 clones. I am then going to flower 70 in a 4x6 using the lollipop method. I am also going to add co2 to see if this helps growth rates and yield. Does 70 sound that a crazy number? I have almost 85 watts per SF I think there will be plenty of light to grow 70 1OZ plants


----------



## UnKlE SaM (May 19, 2009)

not lollipopping


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

pigpen said:


> I am about to start my first SOG GROW. I have 2000 watts and a 4x6 tabble I have a dutch BB mother that I am growing out to take 70 clones. I am then going to flower 70 in a 4x6 using the lollipop method. I am also going to add co2 to see if this helps growth rates and yield. Does 70 sound that a crazy number? I have almost 85 watts per SF I think there will be plenty of light to grow 70 1OZ plants


I fit 48 SOG single cola lollipops under 600watts...


----------



## pigpen (May 19, 2009)

Hey gypsy nice setup. How much are you averaging per plant whats your total yield every harvist


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

pigpen said:


> Hey gypsy nice setup. How much are you averaging per plant whats your total yield every harvist


Thanks! 

I have gotten as low as 3g per lollipop and as high as 40g per lollipop...

But I am a newb, I am still trying to get everything consistent...

I am shooting for 20g per lolly... for now...

Also, I run a perpetual, with a harvest every week(or 2), and I am a lazy stoner, and I have had cloning issues... so I am not on an EXACT schedule yet...

Again, consistency needs improving...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2009)

those are not lollipopped.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> those are not lollipopped.


mine????????


----------



## 1kooguy (May 19, 2009)

I think lolipop,is to cutoff the lower 4-6 in. of branches of the plant 2 weeks b4 flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> mine????????


yes, yours. 


lollipopping is to remove the lower third or so of growth after 3 weeks of flowering. i usually wait until week 3 then remove any lower branches that have not formed thumb sized buds. this leaves 12 inches or more of bare stalk at the lower portion of the plant.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 20, 2009)

For some reason I thought I might've almost been called out on something ! Hey fdd... at the top of this page are my pics do they look as i descript?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, yours.
> 
> 
> lollipopping is to remove the lower third or so of growth after 3 weeks of flowering. i usually wait until week 3 then remove any lower branches that have not formed thumb sized buds. this leaves 12 inches or more of bare stalk at the lower portion of the plant.


Uh. I'm confused...

So Al's "trim the lower third and anything that grows more than one inch..." isn't a SOG lollipopping technique...???

And this here is not a lollipop???

I am confused...

Can you enlighten me...?

I have believed I was growing lollipops from day one...lol...

Thanks FDD!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 20, 2009)

looks like a lollypop to me gypsy!! but what do i know, i've never tried this...i guess i sorda have, in my current 12/12 from seed grow i cute off alot of bs on the bottom of some plants, worked well, they've got massive central buds forming...


----------



## Sure Shot (May 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Uh. I'm confused...
> 
> So Al's "trim the lower third and anything that grows more than one inch..." isn't a SOG lollipopping technique...???
> 
> ...


More like a micro-lollipop.
Call them "Suckers" LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2009)

looks like a runt if anything. i guess that's a lollipop. 
looks to me like you're just trying to show off your nuggies.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

Thank You! for acknowledging my newb efforts!  lol...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thank You! for acknowledging my newb efforts!  lol...



your plants look great. your buds are fat and sparkly. i'd give it an A+. i just don't consider it lollipopped.


----------



## Roland (May 20, 2009)

Looks good .. kinda small compared to others I've seen 



Sure Shot said:


> More like a micro-lollipop.
> Call them "Suckers" LOL


How many grams dried ? How long veg. ? How long in flowering ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2009)

lollipopped chiesel 3 weeks into flower










used the lower branches for cuttings n im spreading the colas using a mixture of pinching and training with earth wire




hoping for 3-4 Ozzy off this girl


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> More like a micro-lollipop.
> Call them "Suckers" LOL





fdd2blk said:


> looks like a runt if anything. i guess that's a lollipop.
> looks to me like you're just trying to show off your nuggies.


I wasn't aware that there was a size restriction...

I actually thought that lollipopping referred to the style of pruning, not the size of the plant...

Learn something new everyday...




fdd2blk said:


> your plants look great. your buds are fat and sparkly. i'd give it an A+. i just don't consider it lollipopped.


Thanks!

So, what is the minimum size that would be considered a lollipop?

Cause it sounds like we are doing the same type of pruning at the same time...lol...



Roland said:


> Looks good .. kinda small compared to others I've seen


Thanks!

I'm learning..lol.. I'm new at all this.. but they are getting bigger and better with every harvest...





Roland said:


> How many grams dried ? How long veg. ? How long in flowering ?


I run a perpetual, harvest every 2 weeks...

My personal worst is 3.5g...

My personal best is 40g...

I run 48 plants (I used to call them lollipops...lol..) under each 600w...

My best average so far is 20g each on a batch...

Is that bad for a newb?

Oh.. and zero veg, flowered as soon as there were roots...

And I flower Indicas for 8 weeks, Sativas for 10...

And FDD, for a guy that started 6 months ago with an AEROGARDEN, I think I am not doing too bad... and yeah.. I am kinda proud of my nuggies...lol... fucking newbs...lol....

Cheers guys.. and thanks for the lesson!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2009)

sorry if i offended anyone.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry if i offended anyone.


hahaha, i don't think you actually offended anybody this time...great stuff fdd, i'm glad you're around man, like a treasure chest of knowledge...


GKN


----------



## iloveit (May 20, 2009)

Im planning on flowering straight from clones (after they have established roots), so in which week at the latest should cut off the lower branches by?


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 20, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Im planning on flowering straight from clones (after they have established roots), so in which week at the latest should cut off the lower branches by?


no later than week 3.


----------



## iloveit (May 20, 2009)

wilsoncr17 said:


> no later than week 3.


Straight to the point I like it. Thank you.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> sorry if i offended anyone.


No offense at all FDD... 

Whether my plants qualify as lollipops or not, they get me really STONED ...lol.. so I am not too worried about what anyone calls them...lol...

But the reason I posted here, was that I really really believed in my heart that I was growing lollipops...

If I had known that they were not, I would not have posted on the LOLLIOPOP thread...lol...

My bad... 

Cheers everyone...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (May 20, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> _*this is a subject I have interest in. my last grow the plants were very branchy and I had plenty of little popcorn nugs that werent worth their weight. here are 2 pics of my largest girl (bubblegum from serious seeds) and as you can see she is quite brachy as well. I grow with a 250w HID and a few CFL's for supplemental light. I always trim the bottom quarter when they are still in veg to promote upper growth and good airflow but as they get taller that bottom quater turns up looking like a tenth instead. I am 2 weeks into flower now and wondering when is the deadline so to speak if I am considering removing more lower growth. without messing with the 8-9 week flower time that is. also I heard that leaving fan leaves on nodes were growth braches were cut wont do anything negative. just let them fall off if they stop doing their job I guess. what do you guys think?*_


Your plants are very thin. Leaves feed buds. Anything you remove will lower your yield.


----------



## Roland (May 20, 2009)

*"worst is 3.5g...*

*My personal best is 40g...*

*I run 48 plants (I used to call them lollipops...lol..) under each 600w...*

*My best average so far is 20g each on a batch...*

*Is that bad for a newb? " .... Quote  ...................................... Gypsy Bush * 



*Sounds pretty Blinkin' good to me !! I'd say it's good for anyone !*


*20 x48 = Much Praise !!!!*


----------



## Roland (May 20, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> _* I grow with a 250w HID and a few CFL's for supplemental light. *_


 
*Looks to me like it's starved for light !*

*If it's still vegging .. check Uncle Ben's thread on topping and try to get better light ... (just an opinion )*

*I topped this one 13 days into flowering as of this pic .. it is day 16 (flowering) after 4 1/2 weeks veg -----*


----------



## GypsyBush (May 20, 2009)

Roland said:


> *Sounds pretty Blinkin' good to me !! I'd say it's good for anyone !*
> 
> 
> *20 x48 = Much Praise !!!!*


Thanks!

I thought I was doing ok for a new guy...

Yeah, mine are much smaller, but I pack them in at 4 plants per sqft...

Much bigger and they would be crowded...

I also like Fuct's point that SHORT plants will have "more plant under the more intense light".. we all know that light looses intensity as we move away from the source.. right?!!?!?

Taller plants may leave the bottoms in less than ideal lighting...

But I am just learning... and maybe a few years down the road I will know some of what you guys know...

Cheers!


----------



## bam bam (May 20, 2009)

Does lollipoping affect photosynthesis? During flowering, is photosynthesis not that dominant compared to when the plant is veging? 
I dont know much, but I think doing anything that greatly hinders photosynthesis of the plant is not good.


----------



## bubblegumwidow (May 21, 2009)

Roland said:


> *Looks to me like it's starved for light !*
> 
> *If it's still vegging .. check Uncle Ben's thread on topping and try to get better light ... (just an opinion )*
> 
> *I topped this one 13 days into flowering as of this pic .. it is day 16 (flowering) after 4 1/2 weeks veg -----*


_*nah not starved for light. just the strechiest girl of the bunch. I am growing in a 3x3 area with reflective sheeting. here are 2 pics.1 of corner of growroom and second of a shorter bushier female with a little more pronounced flowering. I rotate them and put the shorter ones on cinder blocks so they are closer to the height of the tall girl to equalize lighting. the tall one was the only one I was considering for lollipop but I guess its too late now*_


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 21, 2009)

bam bam said:


> Does lollipoping affect photosynthesis? During flowering, is photosynthesis not that dominant compared to when the plant is veging?


Buds only use the fan leaves at their bud site. So if you don't want tiny whispy buds, you don't need those fan leaves.

A plants potential is a plants potential, and you don't waste potential on small airy buds. 

Fact is if a plant can yield 3 oz, given the right conditions it will, but do you want even 5 grams of that being small clippings you'll probably throw in a hash pile? 

Probably not.

When you lollipop that energy goes to the tops, it's still there, the roots don't lie sir. 

The roots don't lie.


----------



## (Butters) (May 22, 2009)

Any thoughts on lollipopping autoflowering strains. Is this possible/worthwhile? They don't really have much of a veg stage so I'm wondering if lollipopping even works on them. The advantage of this with auto-strains is the ability to pack them in closely together for perpetual harvest grow. Any thoughts/experience?


----------



## iloveit (May 22, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Any thoughts on lollipopping autoflowering strains. Is this possible/worthwhile? They don't really have much of a veg stage so I'm wondering if lollipopping even works on them. The advantage of this with auto-strains is the ability to pack them in closely together for perpetual harvest grow. Any thoughts/experience?



I have a newb question in regards to your post: What exactly is a auto flowering strain?
Im guessing it begins flowering on its own without the change of th light/night cycle is that correct?


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 22, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Any thoughts on lollipopping autoflowering strains. Is this possible/worthwhile?


You can still lollipop an auto-flower. It's still a 1st and 3rd week of flowering process, and even if it's auto- you should know when it starts to flower. You still know whats gonna get more light, and what will be shunned from the "sun", so you're good to go.



iloveit said:


> What exactly is a auto flowering strain? Im guessing it begins flowering on its own without the change of the light/night cycle is that correct?


bingo! You get to keep it on 18/6 and it'll still go boom.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 22, 2009)

Would these be lollipops???


----------



## iloveit (May 22, 2009)

wilsoncr17 said:


> bingo! You get to keep it on 18/6 and it'll still go boom.


Does that mean keeping it in 18/6 through out the flowering period will increase the risk of the auto strain plant turning hermie?


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 23, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Does that mean keeping it in 18/6 through out the flowering period will increase the risk of the auto strain plant turning hermie?


Not exactly sure on that. I just know they will start flowering either way, and it really is pretty hard to turn a plant hermie.

Many times you will hear myths about how easy a plant will go hermie. Don't reveg, don't let it get too hot, don't over trim your plant, WHATEVER!

Try, anyone I dare you, try and stress your plant into a hermie, it's pretty hard, and if you have a superior strain, it's even harder.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

I feel the same as you as far as the above statement..I did some brutal shit to alot of my plants. also if growers go 12/12 to sex the plants and when sex is found, up lights to 18/6 to 24/0, is that not stress? why not more growers reporting hermies in those situations????? makes one wonder...


----------



## wilsoncr17 (May 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I feel the same as you as far as the above statement..I did some brutal shit to alot of my plants. also if growers go 12/12 to sex the plants and when sex is found, up lights to 18/6 to 24/0, is that not stress? why not more growers reporting hermies in those situations????? makes one wonder...


Quite honestly my first grow I had the poor girl in heats of over 100 for weeks and all it did was make the plant stop growing at 18 inches, but all of the shoots grew to the same height, it ended up having 8 tops, but all the clones yielded like 1/4 the bud of the original as a result of the heat stress, but no hermie.

Ive taken 75 clones from one mother and flowered only two colas, she didn't hermie after losing probably 95% of her size.



sex changes are expensive


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

hey wilson, I like your style.....  much respect


----------



## iloveit (May 23, 2009)

wilsoncr17 said:


> Not exactly sure on that. I just know they will start flowering either way, and it really is pretty hard to turn a plant hermie.
> 
> Many times you will hear myths about how easy a plant will go hermie. Don't reveg, don't let it get too hot, don't over trim your plant, WHATEVER!
> 
> Try, anyone I dare you, try and stress your plant into a hermie, it's pretty hard, and if you have a superior strain, it's even harder.


I would always worry about my plant going hermie until your previous post, thanks for that piece of info.


----------



## (Butters) (May 23, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Does that mean keeping it in 18/6 through out the flowering period will increase the risk of the auto strain plant turning hermie?


No. The autoflowering strains actually need either 18/6 or 20/4 to be "normal" and good producers. You just keep that light schedule throughout the grow the whole time and they turn out just fine. If you want, you can keep them on that lighting schedule a couple of weeks past when you would normally flower and they will start to produce some pollen sacs that lack an actual male gene. this is one way how feminized seeds are made with auto- strains. Take the pollen from the female that grew a couple of pollen sacs past the harvest date, pollinate a younger female of the same strain, and you get feminized auto- seeds. But in general, the auto strains are tough to turn hermie. I know people who have started them at 18/6 and made the mistake of switching them to 12/12 and they still didn't hermie (just took longer to harvest).


----------



## iloveit (May 23, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> No. The autoflowering strains actually need either 18/6 or 20/4 to be "normal" and good producers. You just keep that light schedule throughout the grow the whole time and they turn out just fine. If you want, you can keep them on that lighting schedule a couple of weeks past when you would normally flower and they will start to produce some pollen sacs that lack an actual male gene. this is one way how feminized seeds are made with auto- strains. Take the pollen from the female that grew a couple of pollen sacs past the harvest date, pollinate a younger female of the same strain, and you get feminized auto- seeds. But in general, the auto strains are tough to turn hermie. I know people who have started them at 18/6 and made the mistake of switching them to 12/12 and they still didn't hermie (just took longer to harvest).



I had no idea! 

Is there anything such as auto flowering in nature without human assistance?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

yes. the ruderalis strains is where the autoflower traits come from...ruderalis is weak on the potency scale though...thats where the crosses come in


----------



## Sure Shot (May 23, 2009)

Cannabis Ruderalis 
They grow far North were there is light almost 24/0 all the time.
So they evolved to flower when mature.
Wispy, weak buds though.


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

Hey Ichi, I'm a lollie popper and I live close by. I do a perpetual harvest set-up organic in soil. Love IT! I've decided I'm not posting anymore pics~ Texas you know. 

I thought you aborted because of family shit...you must have a good wife  anyway, once you get a good mama or mamas picked out it is great. Only draw back to growing clone crops is shared weaknesses. For example here in texas if you pick a mama that is a spidermite magnet, ur fuct. 

I would suggest doing a summer grow from seed and take clones from each, see which ones do best in your situation, then pick mama. 

glad you're still here man. 



Ichi said:


> No, this is not a Cordettes fan post.
> 
> I have been looking all over the interwebs for a guide or even a good explanation of how to lollipop your plants into flowering. I have seen little bits of info here and there but no single method. Have any of you ever heard of a guide or something?
> 
> If you feel the need tell me why you think lollipopping sucks, cool, but you better be able to tell me what and who's instructions you followed or the rules you played by otherwise you are just wasting everyone's time.


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

oh yeah, once set up you can _*really*_ crank out the buds. The set-up you showed before was made for lollie popping.


----------



## iloveit (May 23, 2009)

pinkus said:


> Hey Ichi, I'm a lollie popper and I live close by. I do a perpetual harvest set-up organic in soil. Love IT!



Im planning on doing a soil perpetual grow for my 2nd grow, my only concern is the harvest cycle with soil compared to hydro. What Im asking is if I was to grow the same strain in soil & hydro side by side what would the difference in time scale be?


----------



## pinkus (May 23, 2009)

It really depends on the soil: does it have enough air, and how available the nutrients are. I used to do chemical ferts and they are highly available straight from the bottle if it's a good one, i.e. chelated minerals. Probably not _far_ behind hydro if your soil verges on soil less. 

Organics are more dependent on maintaining soil health, but with a healthy ecosystem breaking down the organic material to become available continually, it's probably not that far behind chem ferts in speed.....but it will be *WAY WAY* out in front for taste. 



iloveit said:


> Im planning on doing a soil perpetual grow for my 2nd grow, my only concern is the harvest cycle with soil compared to hydro. What Im asking is if I was to grow the same strain in soil & hydro side by side what would the difference in time scale be?


----------



## iloveit (May 23, 2009)

pinkus said:


> It really depends on the soil: does it have enough air, and how available the nutrients are. I used to do chemical ferts and they are highly available straight from the bottle if it's a good one, i.e. chelated minerals. Probably not _far_ behind hydro if your soil verges on soil less.
> 
> Organics are more dependent on maintaining soil health, but with a healthy ecosystem breaking down the organic material to become available continually, it's probably not that far behind chem ferts in speed.....but it will be *WAY WAY* out in front for taste.



This is the soil Im planning on using It was recommended by "9inchbigbud":

http://www.specialmix.nl/


Last question:
When it comes to soil, how many weeks before harvest should I begin flushing & should I flush when ever the plants are thirsty or 3 times the volume of the container all at once?


----------



## Roland (May 25, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> _*nah not starved for light. just the strechiest girl of the bunch. I am growing in a 3x3 area with reflective sheeting. here are 2 pics.1 of corner of growroom and second of a shorter bushier female with a little more pronounced flowering. I rotate them and put the shorter ones on cinder blocks so they are closer to the height of the tall girl to equalize lighting. the tall one was the only one I was considering for lollipop but I guess its too late now*_


 
first pic ... 2 plants - topped 13days into flowering ............. ( this pic is 8 days after topping )

2nd pic untopped ... but *some *lower branches removed during veg

none are lollipopped .... I don't do the same thing to every plant .. I listen to my plant .. it tells me what it wants .... haha ....... and doesn't want


----------



## chasenuggethed (Jun 6, 2009)

i consider them lollypops....i mean c'mon, as long as the bottom is just stem and it looks like a lollypop, especially since you are growing sog, it is the best type of lolly for the method, like if they were outdoor, the could be multiple cola lollied, anyways , ....it looks like you know what you are doin for the space you have...peace.


----------



## chasenuggethed (Jun 6, 2009)

that comment was to gypsy sry. lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pics and posts on Lolly-pop method. I call them "strippers" cause those beautiful ladies dance on the pole when your done. I cut off all branches and leaves from the bottom half at the beginning of week 3 but spare the leaves above that and(if a branch is more than 1" it gets the cut as well). Not only do the strippers get more light but the root system bulked up the first three weeks to handle a larger plant so now all the energy can be directed toward the single top cola---An added benefit is also the major reduction in manicuring and trimming time at the end of harvest. I run 82---3gal grow-bags on a true 4'x8' table the table is lit with 66 watts/sf --the medium is 1/2 coco with 1/2 small perlite(I add 1" of large perlite in the bottom of each bag to hold the coco and small perlite from running out the drain holes in the grow-bags. I start Indicas at 12" and Sativ's at 6" to 9"(both will grow 3x in height in the first three weeks---I try to keep my air-cooled hoods 6" or less from the top of plant canopy--If I have a plant or two taller then the rest I will tie the top down to match the rest of the canopy--I run my co2 at 1700 ppms and my room temp is 80 to 83 I keep my RH below 50% with an avg of 40%. Each plant will avg 28grams dried and cured(Some strains produce less----some more)---note---I plant an extra 10% in the same bags and keep them on the sides, that way if I have some week performers or slow/small growers I have a healthy plant replacement. I love the strippers!!!


----------



## shabedue (Jun 8, 2009)

Any thoughts about a hybrid-lollipop bog grow. What I'm talking about would be scrog the bottom usual but for the sides of your screen lollipop it. It seems possible plus you'd be fitting in a few more plants on the side of the screen. Rather than 1 per side maybe like 3 per ft, really close together and growing almost only vertical.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 9, 2009)

shabedue said:


> Any thoughts about a hybrid-lollipop bog grow. What I'm talking about would be scrog the bottom usual but for the sides of your screen lollipop it. It seems possible plus you'd be fitting in a few more plants on the side of the screen. Rather than 1 per side maybe like 3 per ft, really close together and growing almost only vertical.


 Try it out-----would be a cool looking plant.


----------



## Mr. (Jun 9, 2009)

Gypsy

You are getting 2lbs from one 600w light!?!?!? That is amazing. Wow, it makes me wanna toss my 1000's out. I wonder how much of a yield increase you would experience with a 1000w.....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr. said:


> Gypsy
> 
> You are getting 2lbs from one 600w light!?!?!? That is amazing. Wow, it makes me wanna toss my 1000's out. I wonder how much of a yield increase you would experience with a 1000w.....


My op has been set up as a perpetual from day one...

The 48x 20g was my personal best... a record of you will...

Right now I am averaging a dry oz a day coming down...

But have had batches the were as low as 0.3 grams per watt...

So I am no hero... and I fuck up plenty... but when I nail it... it does prtty good...

I just need to learn to be consistent...

I really believe I that with the right strain and nutes I may end up pushing it to 48x 28g... but I am still a few years worth of knowledge from that goal...

As for the 1k vs 600...

I choose 600's because I started in a tent 36"x20"54" and I thought 1k was excessive...

After I moved out of the tent, I just figured I would keep them all the same...

Aircooled 600 HPS covers a 3x3 tray pretty good...

Al B. Fuct uses 1k over a 6x3... times 2.. and he's getting a pound every 2 weeks...

You are welcome to come over to my journal and take a peek... sorry for no pics until page 9... long story...

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All...hope everyone is well. I was wondering how many "lollipopped" 20 inch plants a 400W HPS could handle? I have some supplemental lighting as well. My thinking is that if I lollipop say 8 indica dominant plants & begin flowering them around 7/8 inches they should come out no larger than 20 inches right? I'm looking to produce about a 1/4 pound every few months...each plant would produce a half ounce dry in my theory...so 8 plants should work right? Any help on this idea would be fantastic.


----------



## jointluver (Jun 9, 2009)

I have just heard of this method and it is a great idea
thanks guys


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 9, 2009)

Dfunk said:


> Hi All...hope everyone is well. I was wondering how many "lollipopped" 20 inch plants a 400W HPS could handle? I have some supplemental lighting as well. My thinking is that if I lollipop say 8 indica dominant plants & begin flowering them around 7/8 inches they should come out no larger than 20 inches right? I'm looking to produce about a 1/4 pound every few months...each plant would produce a half ounce dry in my theory...so 8 plants should work right? Any help on this idea would be fantastic.


Hey Dfunk!! What's going on???

You are welcome to stop by my garden...

You will see something similar to what you are saying..

I pack them in at 4 plants per square foot...

I fit 48 in a 3x3 tray under a 600...

my op has been putting out an oz a day...


----------



## iloveit (Jun 9, 2009)

GypsyBush you are every where I look on RIU, you & I spend way too much time on this forum Ha ha. If only we were neighbours we would have lots to talk about.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanx GypsyBush...I've seen your operation-looks awesome! If I could even get a 1/4 OZ. a day that would be great.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is another look at my "non-lollipop" grow...



GypsyBush said:


> I'll give you guys two choices for music...
> 
> Both worth not only listening to, but also watching.. after the pictures, of course...
> 
> ...


----------



## iloveit (Jun 13, 2009)

GypsyBush have you ever grown lollipopped plants in soil with small pots?


----------



## theburnoutkid (Jun 13, 2009)

Check this out not sure if its lollipoppin but his technique is pretty wild and i think those are the result ud wanthttps://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/132387-fantastic-fluoro-frenzy-252wcfl-grow-27.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 13, 2009)

iloveit said:


> GypsyBush have you ever grown lollipopped plants in soil with small pots?


Nope... sorry...

Never done dirt in pots... only outside... like *in* the Earth...


----------



## iloveit (Jun 13, 2009)

I though Id bring this up:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/203322-how-did-he-do.html#post2609458


----------



## Philo2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a quick question that hopefully someone will answer:

When you lollipop, can you do anything worthwhile with the trim? Is there enough THC in there? Say 2 weeks into flowering? 

thx


----------



## blueybong (Oct 30, 2009)

It's great to see others having success lollipopping their plants.

I'm just starting week 3 of flowering and have lollipopped 4 plants.

2 Thai: bottom 1' gone
1 WW: 7 nodes/branches removed
1 NL: 7 nodes/branches removed

I broke my neck 9 yrs ago, so trimming a ton of popcorn buds is a total PITA.


----------



## slk (Oct 30, 2009)

good info thanks


----------

